# Neutrogena or Clinique pore minimizer and moisturizer?



## HorseMom2006 (Mar 2, 2006)

Which do you all recommend to minimize pores on the nose and my cheek area right below my eyes (right beside my nose), and as well as the area between my eyebrows?

I have a sample of Clinique pore minimizer lotion that I have been putting on at night beneath my moisturizer sample I have from them of the DDM Gel. but, I don't think my tiny sample will make enough difference for me to notice. All I know is that my skin hasn't been having any weird reactions to it.

As for moisturizers, which do you find work better, Clinique or Neutrogena? I have combination skin, mostly oily in my t-zone. I would love to use something SPF as my foundation doesn't have any in it (I am using the Clinique Superbalanced Makeup) All of my other skincare products (cleanser, nightly makeup removing exfoliating cloths, eye makeup remover, scrub etc) are all Neutrogena. I've been using some samples of the Clinique DDM Gel, and it works well. But the smell is so....medicine smelling, it's awful!

Anyways, some suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 2, 2006)

I've heard great things about Clinique Pore Minimizer, so you I think you should use that one..as for your moisturizer, if your already using all Neutrogena products, then you might just wanna try their moisturizers and see how that goes. Clinique is definitely a more high-end brand and has more accurate skincare, because you can get it personalized. So, Clinique would be fab too..but if u don't like the smell......


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 2, 2006)

ive been using the clinique pore minimizer for a few years. and i love it. i use it as a moizturizer for my t-zone and it works awsome. keeps my t-zone matte. so its nice since im not a big huge fan of foundation or stuff like that.

i recomend it personally.


----------

